# Lil Grizz getters



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Anyone want to talk me into buying some of these. I want to place at least a half dozen order from F&T but they are like $117.... am i going to catch enough ***** or are they going to go for quiet a bit ya think... i know its a long ways away "next season that is" just wondering your ideas or experiences with these traps...

I do have several places these would be better than other traps around my uncles barns and stuff like that just wondering if they were really worth it?

opinions and experiences.... pictures even better... all needed.


----------



## MULLSKINNER (Jul 27, 2006)

HunterHawk said:


> Anyone want to talk me into buying some of these. I want to place at least a half dozen order from F&T but they are like $117.... am i going to catch enough ***** or are they going to go for quiet a bit ya think... i know its a long ways away "next season that is" just wondering your ideas or experiences with these traps...
> 
> I do have several places these would be better than other traps around my uncles barns and stuff like that just wondering if they were really worth it?
> 
> opinions and experiences.... pictures even better... all needed.



i bought a half dz.from F&T late in the season caught a few **** in them ..
set good **** sighn they will pay for theirself real quick ..
i'm trying to have 5dz.lil griz for the opening of **** season ..


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

5 dozen holy cow... thats a few


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

I got a doz **** Cuffs ( work about the same as Grizs) for a pig farmer last year. He sets them around the outside pig feeders and has lots of barn cats. Using sweet baits he caught about 50 ***** last summer. His favorite bait was comb honey.

Griff


----------



## Hunter54 (Feb 12, 2007)

Andy S. on trapperman did a video on lil grizz's a few months ago. If you do a search you may be able to find it. He caught alot of **** using them with sardines for bait.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

i seem to hear a lot of good reviews about them and before i bought my new 1.5 coils last season i had a lot of pull outs... wonder if you get any or many pull outs with these grizz getters and does anyone know if you are supposed to dye them or they supposed to stay silverish for extra eye appeal?


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

Hear is another option for you to try seeing as how you already have the 1 1/2 CS's.

The Black Hole
http://www.nwtrappers.com/catalog/traps/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=DPBH

I saw these and have been thinking about trying them out myself.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

thats an interesting little gadget i wouldnt mind seeing how it looked or when it was done....

yeah i looked up Andy S video...they look like they would be sweet on a river bank too... could build a little mud up around them like a crayfish hole...


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I talked to several "big name" trappers, including Trapper Art and the Caven family (MTP) at the NTA convention last summer and they said they are worth the extra money (vs **** cuffs/duffers/whatever). They were a hot item down there.

I plan on having a few in my arsenal next fall.

Have to be a private land set only though, it would suck to lose a $20 grizz and a $30+ **** in one theft.


----------

